
A word counting problem – D and Haskell compared - stesch
http://leonardo-m.livejournal.com/109201.html
======
hedonist
My, doesn't the Haskell example look just perfectly horrible. Is Haskell
really that bad when it comes to, you know, everyday programming and stuff?

~~~
FreeFull
I hope you haven't only looked at the first version, the article has two.

